# DDR GSD



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

my East German Shepard breeder is no longer breeding. Looking for very reputable breeder that breeds pure East German working lines. Any suggestions? My dog was pure eastern German line and I’m concerned about good breeders after doing some online searches. Her line was Von Eidstein. Any suggestions appreciated! She had great temperament and size.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Now you just want to make money? What is it about your dog that makes her breed worthy?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

tim_s_adams said:


> Now you just want to make money? What is it about your dog that makes her breed worthy?


???


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

_the op is looking for a ddr breeder not planning to breeder their dog_


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Now you just want to make money? What is it about your dog that makes her breed worthy?


Where did that come from? I’m looking for a new dog from a good breeder. 


HollandN said:


> _the op is looking for a ddr breeder not planning to breeder their dog_


Thank you. Correct I have no interest in breeding.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a topic that comes up frequently. Here are some posts.









Does anyone know of these DDR Breeders?


Hi everybody. I'm a newbie to this forum. I'm a former owner of a 96 Bi-Color male GSD, and am about to "get back in the game", so to speak. I plan on getting a male DDR GSD and have narrowed it to the following 4 breeders with my question being: Has anyone had experience with any of them, or...




www.germanshepherds.com













Choosing a breeder: working line in Italy or Europe


Hello everyone! I landed on this forum because I am planning in advance the purchase of a working line German Shepherd. It is not something that will happen soon, but I prefer to start informing myself well in advance to keep under control the work of the breeders I am selecting. I fell in love...




www.germanshepherds.com













Modern DDR bloodlines


Do the newer ones still have working ability & what type of temperament can I expect particularly in relation to nerves ? Some common observations include that DDR lines are slow maturing, low- med drive, sometimes sharpness & strong defensive behaviour- anything else outside that or anyone...




www.germanshepherds.com













DDR Breeder


I studied a lot since i feel in love with this breed and i came at the conclusion that the best bloodlines of gsd's for me is the DDR, I'll explain you why. I need a medium to high drive puppies, for family protection, he will be trained also as a watchdog (I live in a house with a reallybig...




www.germanshepherds.com













Looking for a DDR / Eastern Working Line breeder.


Who are the most reputable breeders? I'm willing to import from Germany it seems like there are very few in America and the ones that are in America are all the way across the country and won't fly the pup out.




www.germanshepherds.com













New to GS looking for reputable DDR Breeder


Hey everyone, New to this group, love what I have read in the forum so far everyone seems to be respectful and knowledgeable! I am currently looking to find a German shepherd puppy to add to my family! I am in love with the DDR East German Shepherds! I especially love when they have the yellow...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Fodder said:


> ???


Yeah, wrong thread, wrong post, sorry!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yeah, wrong thread, wrong post, sorry!


Tim, stop with the egg nog already


----------



## hanshund (Oct 13, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Tim, stop with the egg nog already


you cant make this stuff up, unreal lol


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

2020palm said:


> my East German Shepard breeder is no longer breeding. Looking for very reputable breeder that breeds pure East German working lines. Any suggestions? My dog was pure eastern German line and I’m concerned about good breeders after doing some online searches. Her line was Von Eidstein. Any suggestions appreciated! She had great temperament and size.


Where are you located?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I always ask people why they want a DDR dog?

Please define what you want in a dog and your experience with working line dogs.


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

David Winners said:


> I always ask people why they want a DDR dog?
> 
> Please define what you want in a dog and your experience with working line dogs.


It’s not really any of your business, but I’ve had them for 12 years and they are bred for health and disposition. Overall I like the calmness and quality of the East German dogs over domestic GSD. They are just a different overall dog than domestic bred dogs. Primarily they don’t have the health problems others GSDs have.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

2020palm said:


> It’s not really any of your business, but I’ve had them for 12 years and they are bred for health and disposition. Overall I like the calmness and quality of the East German dogs over domestic GSD. They are just a different overall dog than domestic bred dogs. Primarily they don’t have the health problems others GSDs have.


Well, if it's none of my business, I'll just leave you be.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

2020palm said:


> It’s not really any of your business, but I’ve had them for 12 years and they are bred for health and disposition. Overall I like the calmness and quality of the East German dogs over domestic GSD. They are just a different overall dog than domestic bred dogs. Primarily they don’t have the health problems others GSDs have.


DDR dogs don't have the health problems that other working dog lines have? Really?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

2020palm said:


> my East German Shepard breeder is no longer breeding. Looking for very reputable breeder that breeds pure East German working lines. Any suggestions? My dog was pure eastern German line and I’m concerned about good breeders after doing some online searches. Her line was Von Eidstein. Any suggestions appreciated! She had great temperament and size.


So you posted asking for suggestions……


David Winners said:


> I always ask people why they want a DDR dog?
> 
> Please define what you want in a dog and your experience with working line dogs.


This very experienced handler/trainer asks a question that would help him narrow down what your point of the post is……..


2020palm said:


> It’s not really any of your business, but I’ve had them for 12 years and they are bred for health and disposition. Overall I like the calmness and quality of the East German dogs over domestic GSD. They are just a different overall dog than domestic bred dogs. Primarily they don’t have the health problems others GSDs have.


You answer with this????????


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

gsdsteve said:


> DDR dogs don't have the health problems that other working dog lines have? Really?


I get so frustrated when people ask a question, educated members take the time to ask questions so they can help, only to get offended.


----------



## 2020palm (May 30, 2020)

Saphire said:


> I get so frustrated when people ask a question, educated members take the time to ask questions so they can help, only to get offended.


When the first comment is 
“Now you just want to make money? What is it about your dog that makes her breed worthy?

and I’m just trying to find a good responsible breeder, yeah I don’t have much patience for that. If you want information be civil and don’t attack. I didn’t say anything about breeding. I’m just looking for a dog bred for health and stability. My breeder only bred imported titles dogs with good hips elbows and dna. I just want a dog that I don’t have hip or other health problems. She was an amazing dog from a very responsible breeder.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

2020palm said:


> When the first comment is
> “Now you just want to make money? What is it about your dog that makes her breed worthy?
> 
> and I’m just trying to find a good responsible breeder, yeah I don’t have much patience for that. If you want information be civil and don’t attack. I didn’t say anything about breeding. I’m just looking for a dog bred for health and stability. My breeder only bred imported titles dogs with good hips elbows and dna. I just want a dog that I don’t have hip or other health problems. She was an amazing dog from a very responsible breeder.


You understand that those are two different people, one of which was actually trying to help you. Another person asked a question trying to help you and you never responded. The real question here is what kind of temperament are you looking for? Drive? Social? Energy level? What is your intended purpose? Personal protection? Sports? Family dog? The temperament seen in most East German dogs these days isn’t what most people want. Everyone wants a healthy dog with good nerves. These are all things that are important. I’ll also point out the guy you told off gave you links to several threads with East German breeders.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

2020palm said:


> When the first comment is
> “Now you just want to make money? What is it about your dog that makes her breed worthy?
> 
> and I’m just trying to find a good responsible breeder, yeah I don’t have much patience for that. If you want information be civil and don’t attack. I didn’t say anything about breeding. I’m just looking for a dog bred for health and stability. My breeder only bred imported titles dogs with good hips elbows and dna. I just want a dog that I don’t have hip or other health problems. She was an amazing dog from a very responsible breeder.


The person you were rude to did not say any of the above, you just lost a valuable resource from this forum.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

2020palm said:


> my East German Shepard breeder is no longer breeding. Looking for very reputable breeder that breeds pure East German working lines. Any suggestions? My dog was pure eastern German line and I’m concerned about good breeders after doing some online searches. Her line was Von Eidstein. Any suggestions appreciated! She had great temperament and size.


Check out Camilla Hart's website. Sentinel Harts German Shepherds in Ca.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

2020palm said:


> my East German Shepard breeder is no longer breeding. Looking for very reputable breeder that breeds pure East German working lines. Any suggestions? My dog was pure eastern German line and I’m concerned about good breeders after doing some online searches. Her line was Von Eidstein. Any suggestions appreciated! She had great temperament and size.


First: SHEP*HERD*, they are working, HERDING dogs. Second: It's difficult nowadays to find PURE DDR dogs because East and West Germany let down the wall in 1989 and breeders mixed the dogs together so it's almost a nonexistent "type". A dog may have more of East than West but generally they're not totally pure DDR. Think how impossible it would be for ONE DDR breeder that existed breeding only DDR dogs thru 30+ years. Third: I looked up the name Von Eidstein and found nothing. I did get a ton of info on Einstein tho. I am not a member of the GSD breed registry and couldn't look there.


----------



## Crazee4gsds (Jan 23, 2013)

I have two full DDR littermates (3 years apart). They came from Kelly Shaw (Boeselager German Shepherds) in MI. She doesn't always have full DDR litters but I wouldn't hesitate to buy another dog from her. I believe she'll have a full DDR litter in 2022 if memory serves me correctly. She's very knowledgeable with pedigrees. Some breeders use the DDR buzzword = $$$ when in fact there's not any DDR dogs within the first 4 or 5 generations and most buyers don't know the difference. 

Mine are total polar opposites. My female is very independent but affectionate. I did not work her in sport - she was a companion and is now 9.5 years old. My male is an entirely different story. I titled him in several sports. He HAD to be worked and was fun to work and more importantly he liked to work with me. Once the lightbulb came on at 2 years we clicked as a team. Nice balance of drives. Would work for food, reward/toy or praise. 

As you know from having a DDR previously, you can't rush things. Some lines are just slower to mature. That's probably one of the biggest mistakes people make - too much too soon. I would have to remind people that he was only 12 months old - mentally he wasn't ready (size wise he looked mature but mentally he was all puppy).

Good luck in your search.


----------

